# 2010 G.B.A. Club shoots



## RIVER_CAT

_*GEORGIA BOWFISHING ASSOCATION*_ 


2010 TOURNAMENTS


2-20-10....Clarks Hill,GA.. Cherokee Boat ramp............7pm-2am....Big 20

3-20-10....Cooper River, SC..Cypress Landing.............7pm-7am....numbers

*4-10-10.... G.B.A 5th Annual GA State Championship
•Elberton Ramp (Hwy 72)Lake Russell,GA for blast off/weigh in
•6pm-8am.....numbers
•Trailoring allowed....All public waters in the State of GA

•***More info and rules to be announced****


5-15-10....Guntersville,AL..Mud Crk....Trailoring...........7pm-7am....numbers

6-05-10....Guntersville,AL..Mud Crk....Trailoring............8pm-6am....numbers GAR ONLY!

8-07-10....Chickamauga,TN....Hwy58 Ramp..................8pm-7am....Big 20






All shoots will be 2 or 3 man team

One class (Airboats,fans,kickers,trolling motors)

*All club shoot fees are as follows* 
•$10 per person for club members*
•$30 per person for Non club members*
•Optional $10 per boat Big Fish Pot NOT included

*2010 GBA Club Membership dues are $25 per person***

GA State shoot entry fee will be $100 per team with optional $25 Big Fish Pot

More rules and info to come

If anyone needs more info please feel free to contact me​


----------



## thompsonsz71

if anyone needs a partner for this weekend let me know!


----------



## RIVER_CAT

_*2-20-10 GBA Clarks Hill Results*_*

Kevin,Clint,Jonathan ..... 64 lbs

Michael,Jeff,Bud............... 52 lbs also bigfish 34 lb common carp

Tim,Marty,Keith ............... 41 lb

Clint,Caleb...................... 28.5 lb

Jeff,Billy,Virgil.................. No Weight

Joe,Drew,Chad................ DNF

Leonard,Keith,Brandon...... DNF

Jeremey ........................ DNF*









I would like to thank everyone that came out and tuffed out the cold and muddy water for the elussive Big 20 of Clarks Hill. Thank you for supporting the GBA. Sorry to the teams that could not find any fish and/or had to leave early. Hope to see everyone at our next months club shoot.




I would also like to thank my team for their hard efforts of braving the cold. We did manage to find some clear water and shoot our 20 fish and then some. Not many fish was to be seen. We had a nice "Little 20" to take the first shoot of the year.


----------



## Michael

It was COLD, but we had a GREAT TIME! After getting beat by a mere 12 lbs, I hate now we took that hr break to sit in the truck and warm up


----------



## thompsonsz71

i knew it was gonnna be a cold one.... hope everyone had some fun and i think we will try to mkae the next one.... if not see yall at the muzzy


----------



## RIVER_CAT

3-20-10....Cooper River, SC..Cypress Landing.............7pm-7am....numbers   

Results....

Im sorry that i dont have the sheet with all the names......but to the best of my memory.......Please correct me if im wrong....

1st- SAC,Lifetyme04,Chris.................27 fish and big fish with 17lb carp
2nd- Michael Evans,Josh Cato..........23 fish
3rd-River Kitty,River Cat....................16 fish
4th-Bradley,Clint and partner..............12 fish
5th-Carolina Stickers and crew...........DNF
6th-Haasman,GaBowfisher,Riverdog.....DNF

Fish was out decent on Friday night......But the wind blowed hard on Saturday and the tide was dead low at dark......most of the flats were dry.... But the tide rolled in fast and without any grass to help filter the water.........things got muddy in a hurry.......the fish just turned off by 11pm.
The tournament was voted on at the ramp before blast off to end at 3am instead of 7am....due to water conditions and poor fishing conditions. I think everyone was ok with that once they got on the water to see the conditions.

Thank you to everyone that came. Hope everyone made it home safe and enjoyed coming. Kinda hoped for better results but weather just wasnt on our side this year.

Please everyone get prepared for the next shoot, which will be the 5th Annual Georgia State shoot on April 10th. Rember this will be a 14 hr shoot.....6pm-8am.. Trailor to any public body of water in the state of GA......numbers format.........2 or 3 man teams

There will be more info posted on this soon......


----------



## Shoot Low

Hey if anyone needs another shooter for the state shoot let me know my boat is down. And I would love to shoot the state shoot. 7066802075 Joseph.


----------



## Michael

Who's planning to shoot the Chickamauga Big 20 on the 7th of August?


----------



## wack em




----------



## HuntFishLive




----------

